# Netbeans - C/C++ Pack und Cygwin - PATH Variable?



## Flasher (16. Nov 2006)

Hallo!

Ich würde netbeans gerne zur Programmierung von C verwenden. Habe mir hierzu neben dem C/C++ Pack noch Cygwin heruntergeladen.
Netbeans fordert mich beim Start allerdings noch dazu auf die Path-Variable für den gcc zu setzen! Ich habe jetzt schon herumgesucht aber leider keine Anleitung gefunden, wie das funktioniert!
Hat jemand einen Tip, was ich wo eintragen muss damit netbeans den GCC findet?

Danke euch!

Gruß,

Flasher


----------



## Gast (21. Nov 2006)

Da fragst Du halt im C/C++ Forum. Hier wird mit Java programmiert.


----------



## Roar (21. Nov 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da fragst Du halt im C/C++ Forum. Hier wird mit Java programmiert.


die frage hat nur nix mit c++ zu tun sondern mit netbeans ???:L


----------



## Roar (21. Nov 2006)

äh, sinnloser post gelöscht

@fragesteller: kann mich nichdaran erinnern, dass mich netbeans nach nem pfad für gcc gefragt hat, ich hab nur den pfad zu, cygwin wurzel verzeichnis in meiner path variable. gcc is dann in cygwin/bin/gcc.exe


----------



## Guest (7. Dez 2006)

http://www.tanmar.info/content/view/24/47/


----------

